# Raccoons



## Rooigevaar (7/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/9/17)

We need more of this


----------



## TheV (7/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> We need more of this



As requested

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/9/17)

TheV said:


> As requested



Much appreciated
These goddamn trash pandas are so adorable...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/9/17)




----------



## TommyL (10/9/17)

Trash Pandas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (13/9/17)

This has to be my favourite thread at the moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/17)

@Rooigevaar 
Sorry if this is an ignorant post
But is the famous Wiener Sausage Dog going to change into a Raccoon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (15/9/17)

Silver said:


> @Rooigevaar
> Sorry if this is an ignorant post
> But is the famous Wiener Sausage Dog going to change into a Raccoon?



No sir, Wieners are still more awesome that Raccoons. But you must admit that Raccoons are pretty awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> No sir, Wieners are still more awesome that Raccoons. But you must admit that Raccoons are pretty awesome!



Ok great to hear, thanks @Rooigevaar 

And yes, Raccoons are awesome!

I just got confused, apologies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/9/17)




----------



## Rooigevaar (20/9/17)




----------



## Rooigevaar (17/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (6/12/17)




----------



## Rooigevaar (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/2/19)

120ml Racc City shipping out to shops as you read this thread!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> 120ml Racc City shipping out to shops as you read this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 157415


And what might the recommended retail price be good sir?


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> 120ml Racc City shipping out to shops as you read this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 157415


SUPER tasty juices these

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> And what might the recommended retail price be good sir?



It will be cheaper than buying 2 x 60ml for sure!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> 120ml Racc City shipping out to shops as you read this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 157415


Who’s going to have stock in Durbs?


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Who’s going to have stock in Durbs?



Sir Vape and Cosmic Drops have already ordered.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> Sir Vape and Cosmic Drops have already ordered.


Perfect. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/2/19)

Grabbed a Masked Bandit. 

Yummo @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Grabbed a Masked Bandit.
> 
> Yummo @Rooigevaar



My Personal favorite in the range!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> My Personal favorite in the range!!!


I need to try the White Whiskers. That sounds like something I’d enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/2/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> My Personal favorite in the range!!!



Mine too 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

